# Hacen una peli muy bonita en el cine



## viki9705

Hola, he escuchado esta frase en un video que enseña castellano:

"He visto que hacen una peli muy bonita en el cine y te llamaba para ver si querías venir conmigo para verla."

Se utiliza "hacen una peli en el cine"? Creía que la expressión era "ponen una peli en el cine".

Me podrían decir cuál es la expressión correcta? Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## VIXXXTOR

En España nunca he oído "hacen". "Ponen una peli" es lo que se dice.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¿De dónde es la persona que habla? En España no se diría "hacen", sino "ponen", como bien dices.


----------



## Quirce

Has confundido "hacer" con "echar".
He visto que *echan* una peli muy bonita en el cine.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Sí, "echar" también se usa mucho.


----------



## Ferrol

"Dan una peli ...."
Es la expresión más usual por donde he vivido
Nunca "hacen". "Ponen" me suena un poco raro,"Echan" tampoco es un término usual


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Sí, 'Ponen' o 'Echan' son las más comunes..., pero yo creo haberle oído también, hace años, a algún familiar de edad usar la expresión dicha aquí, con el 'hacer'...

Yo diría que debía de ser por ahí de los años 20 o 30, a juzgar por la edad del familiar a quien se la oí...


----------



## Magazine

Ferrol said:


> "Dan una peli ...."
> Es la expresión más usual por donde he vivido
> Nunca "hacen". "Ponen" me suena un poco raro,"Echan" tampoco es un término usual



Pues aquí es más o menos al revés: 

dan una peli...raro
ponen una peli...más normal

echan una peli...el término más normal y corriente


----------



## Ferrol

Magazine said:


> Pues aquí es más o menos al revés:
> 
> dan una peli...raro
> ponen una peli...más normal
> 
> echan una peli...el término más normal y corriente


Bueno .No soy yo solo el que lo digo
Dar - dan una película


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Yo también oigo decir "dar una peli", aunque va por zonas, aquí se dice mucho más "poner" o "echar". En cuanto a "hacer", ahora que lo pienso puede que lo haya oído yo también a alguna persona mayor.


----------



## franzjekill

En mi país la única posibilidad es con dar, _dan una película _o _están dando una película. _


----------



## Ferrol

franzjekill said:


> En mi país la única posibilidad es con dar, _dan una película _o _están dando una película. _


----------



## Magazine

Ferrol said:


> Bueno .No soy yo solo el que lo digo
> Dar - dan una película



Yo no dije que no se dice...sino que _por aquí_ no sería la primera elección.


----------



## Ferrol

"Dan" o "ponen" (como segunda opción) por donde he vivido.Nunca he oido "quitan".Soy gallego aunque no vivo en Galicia desde hace muchos años


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Sí, creo que me falló la memoria. Elimino esa referencia de mi mensaje anterior.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Suelo pensar que todos estos usos de "poner", "echar", "sacar", "quitar", etc., son un equivalente de los phrasal verbs ingleses, ya que, a fin de cuentas, se trata de metáforas que recurren normalmente a verbos de movimiento. Y, al igual que pasa con los phrasal verbs, se dan grandes diferencias dialectales en su uso.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Por cierto, ¿no os parece que "dar una peli" se usa más para la televisión, mientras que "poner" o "echar" se dicen más cuando es en el cine? A mí me da esa impresión, pero no estoy seguro. Y tendría su lógica: en el cine se ponen los rollos (o se ponían, cuando era celuloide), o se "echan"  las imágenes sobre una pantalla; en la televisión ninguna de estas cosas sucede, y además es (relativamente) gratis, por lo que las pelis las "dan" (en el cine las venden). No sé, reflexiones de medianoche...


----------



## Ferrol

Maybe you've got a point there


----------



## sarah_

Pues me uno al equipo de Magazine. "Dar" me resulta mucho más inusual que "poner" o "echar". Y "echar" como primera opción. Así que por lo que estoy leyendo debe ser una cosa de Madrid.
No he conocido esa época, pero "dar" me suena a cuando había programas dobles en los cine de barrio y "daban" una del oeste y luego otra de romanos.


----------



## Magazine

sarah_ said:


> Pues me uno al equipo de Magazine. "Dar" me resulta mucho más inusual que "poner" o "echar". Y "echar" como primera opción. Así que por lo que estoy leyendo debe ser una cosa de Madrid.
> No he conocido esa época, pero "dar" me suena a cuando había programas dobles en los cine de barrio y "daban" una del oeste y luego otra de romanos.




Saludos del _foro_


----------



## jilar

Por aquí lo habitual, para las emisiones en televisión, es dar.
Esta noche dieron American Pie, y ahora están dando American Gigolo. Nos invaden los americanos 

También se usa poner o echar.
En cambio, hacer, yo nunca lo he visto ni oído.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

VIXXXTOR said:


> Por cierto, ¿no os parece que "dar una peli" se usa más para la televisión, mientras que "poner" o "echar" se dicen más cuando es en el cine?



Estoy de acuerdo. Creo que es acertado.

Por otro lado, se me ocurre una interpretación paralela - no incompatible con lo de la televisión, que sería un uso añadido - según la que pudiera verse la cosa como siguiendo una jerarquía cronológica / generacional, con el orden:

- Término vigente (generación actual) - Echan

- Término intermedio (algo infrecuente ahora, antes más común) - Ponen

- Generación anterior (padres) - Dan

- Generación previa (abuelos) - Hacen


----------



## franzjekill

sarah_ said:


> había programas dobles en los cine de barrio y "daban" una del oeste y luego otra de romanos.


 Sabina, en sus recuerdos del cine de barrio: _siempre daban una de romanos._


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Creo que es acertado.
> 
> Por otro lado, se me ocurre una interpretación paralela - no incompatible con lo de la televisión, que sería un uso añadido - según la que pudiera verse la cosa como siguiendo una jerarquía cronológica / generacional, con el orden:
> 
> - Término vigente (generación actual) - Echan
> 
> - Término intermedio (algo infrecuente ahora, antes más común) - Ponen
> 
> - Generación anterior (padres) - Dan
> 
> - Generación previa (abuelos) - Hacen


Yo tengo 48 años (generación intermedia, supongo) y desde niño siempre he dicho "poner" y "echar" indistintamente, y solo empecé a oír "dar una peli" cuando empecé, mucho más tarde, a relacionarme con gente de fuera de Madrid.


----------



## Magazine

Ferrol said:


> *"Dan una peli ...."*
> Es la* expresión más usual* por donde he vivido
> Nunca "hacen". *"Ponen" me suena un poco raro,"Echan" tampoco es un término usual*





VIXXXTOR said:


> Yo tengo 48 años (generación intermedia, supongo) y desde niño siempre he dicho* "poner" y "echar"* indistintamente, y solo empecé a oír *"dar una peli" *cuando empecé, mucho más tarde, a relacionarme con gente de fuera de Madrid.



Por eso me pareció tan raro lo que dijo Ferrol. Ya ves, Vixxxtor y yo hemos dicho todo lo contrario.

*Viki: Dijiste un vídeo que enseña castellano. ¿Sabes de dónde eran las personas en el vídeo?*


----------



## sarah_

Magazine said:


> Saludos del _foro_



 Igualmente. Del foro al cielo 



franzjekill said:


> Sabina, en sus recuerdos del cine de barrio: _siempre daban una de romanos._



Cierto. Gracias por hacerme recordar lo de "Yo soy aquel chaval que creció en la fila de los mancos"
Serrat, sin embargo, dice "echaban NO-DO y dos películas de esas" en Los fantasmas del Roxy. Seguimos teniendo de todo 



Magazine said:


> Viki: Dijiste un vídeo que enseña castellano. ¿Sabes de dónde eran las personas en el vídeo?



Buena pregunta


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Como los rioplatenses, por acá hablamos exclusivamente de "dar" una película. Nunca he oído decir "echar" ni "poner", aunque me parece recordar que mi padre (fallecido más de 40 años atrás) a veces hablaba de "pasar".


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Ya llevamos: hacer, poner, echar, dar y pasar una peli.  Me encanta que haya esta variedad. Y eso que no hemos entrado a hablar de los términos más formales: proyectar, emitir...
Una cosa está clara: sea cual sea nuestra preferencia, todos entendemos a otro hablante cuando emplea la suya.


----------



## Ferrol

VIXXXTOR said:


> Ya llevamos: hacer, poner, echar, dar y pasar una peli.  Me encanta que haya esta variedad. Y eso que no hemos entrado a hablar de los términos más formales: proyectar, emitir...
> Una cosa está clara: sea cual sea nuestra preferencia, todos entendemos a otro hablante cuando emplea la suya.


Cierto.Por mi parte solo no entendería a que se referían las frases con "hacer"


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Ferrol said:


> Cierto.Por mi parte solo no entendería a que se referían las frases con "hacer"


Coincido con Ferrol. Lo de “hacer una película”... nanay.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Concuerdo, aunque a mí también me costaría el "echar".


----------



## viki9705

Muchas gracias a todos que respondieron, es un placer leer los comentarios - nunca pensaba que tantos verbos fueran usados para esto 

Desafortunadamente no sé de dónde es la persona que habla, no lo he encontrado en su página web ni lo dice en la descripción de su canal (pero allí dice que enseña castellano). Aquí está el video del que hablo, tal vez lo sepan cuando le escuchen a hablar (espero que se pueda compartir videos aquí, soy nueva al foro)
La frase a la que me refería está a las 0:58

[Moderator edit: video deleted. Videos that encourage transcription requests are not allowed. This question can be answered without viewing the video. -fenixpollo]


----------



## jilar

Aquí el uso de hacer es chocante, la verdad. Pero quizá venga de las obras de teatro representadas en los teatros. Y el cine comenzó siendo en los mismos teatros que ya había.
Mismo al *hacer* la representación, la están *haciendo*.
No es el caso de una película, obviamente. La película fue hecha cuando se rodó.
Pueden dar, echar, emitir, ... una película en un cine que fue hecha/rodada hace muchos años.


----------



## Rintoul

Si alguien habla de que en el cine hacen una película puede ser por influencia del catalán, puesto que en este idioma hacer ("fer") es el verbo habitual en estos casos


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Rintoul said:


> Si alguien habla de que en el cine hacen una película puede ser por influencia del catalán, puesto que en este idioma hacer ("fer") es el verbo habitual en estos casos



¡Ah, mira, eso puede ser! No lo sabía.


----------



## Kapow

Yo creo que la frase sería: Dan una película muy bonita en el cine. 
Estas frases son más comunes en mi país: 
Están dando una película muy bonita en el cine. (0 re linda)
Hay una película muy bonita en el cine.


----------



## Ferrol

Kapow said:


> Yo creo que la frase sería: Dan una película muy bonita en el cine.
> Estas frases son más comunes en mi país:
> Están dando una película muy bonita en el cine. (0 re linda)
> Hay una película muy bonita en el cine.



Faltaba la opción "hay"


----------



## jilar

Kapow said:


> *0* se te coló un cero  re linda


O relinda.
Re- es un prefijo, funciona igual que super- (superlinda). Da énfasis al adjetivo que se le añade. Relinda =Muy linda/bonita

Como palabra separada, re, es la segunda nota musical.


----------



## Kapow

En Argentina es una expresión coloquial, lo escribimos de esa manera. De todos modos entiendo que en tu país se escribe diferente, gracias.


----------

